# CPU: Best integrated Graphics for gaming / video editing?



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm just curious: What are some of the* Best Integrapted Graphics* you can get on a CPU these days (intel or AMD)? And 
are the sufficient for HD video editing, photoshop and gaming?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 25, 2019)

The best? Integrated RX Vega M GH w/ HBM on skull canyon NUC. Performance approximately on par with GTX 1060 3GB, but it'll cost you a pretty penny.
"Sufficient for gaming" is also very vague. What kind of games do you play?


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

It looks good, what is the best integrated graphics in cpus you can buy for building your own pc? The one found in i7 8700? 

I play cpunterstrike and skyrim


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 25, 2019)

Ryzen 5 3400G has the fastest integrated graphics chip.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 26, 2019)

Fast chip and good igpu don't go together in cheaper rigs.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 26, 2019)

For video editing Intel quick sync (come with IGPU) is great but not for gaming.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2019)

interstellar said:


> It looks good, what is the best integrated graphics in cpus you can buy for building your own pc? The one found in i7 8700?
> 
> I play cpunterstrike and skyrim



Not on intel for igp, go Ryzen with Vega Graphics on die


----------



## Taraquin (Aug 26, 2019)

I would og for the ryzen 3400G, find a pair of 8gb sticks of Samsung b-die (for instance G.Skill ripjaws 3200cl14), use ryzen calc to gett it to 3600cl14 and also overclock iGPU, then you can get quite decent performance.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 26, 2019)

What an oddly specific request...
Why does it matter, for a case without dGPU expandability?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Budget


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 26, 2019)

I raise the qustion because I want to build a computer for photoshop and I thought Maybe I could spend all the money on a Great CPU with integrated graphics and quality cores and enough threads. So I'm wondering if which CPU i should get: intel with Intel quick sync  sounds good, i was also considering i7 8700 and then Ryzen 5 3400G.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 26, 2019)

interstellar said:


> I raise the qustion because I want to build a computer for photoshop and I thought Maybe I could spend all the money on a Great CPU with integrated graphics and quality cores and enough threads. So I'm wondering if which CPU i should get: intel with Intel quick sync  sounds good, i was also considering i7 8700 and then Ryzen 5 3400G.


For the price of an 8700 you can buy an I5 9400 and a rx570 and be 20x better off for your needs.
But for light use of that stuff a Ryzen 3400g is a good option


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 26, 2019)

interstellar said:


> I want to build a computer for photoshop and I thought Maybe I could spend all the money on a Great CPU with integrated graphics and quality cores and enough threads.


You can, but not "all" the money. Save a chunk for a decent amount of RAM. 4GB is the minimum though Adobe recommends 8GB. I would get 2 x 8GB for 16GB - especially if going with integrated graphics. And remember, if you have to choose, more RAM is better than faster RAM. I would also go SSD over HD.


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah buy a Ryzen so when you go to get rid of it, you wont get any value for it............


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 26, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Yeah buy a Ryzen so when you no to get rid of it, you wont get any value for it............



Because Ryzens don't sell well?  Wut?


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 27, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Yeah buy a Ryzen so when you go to get rid of it, you wont get any value for it............


Weird, I have been selling lots of zen 2 and 3700x processors right now, even some 3900x above retail price. The 3900x is sold out in most places.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

Hard part about going with a Ryzen with IGP is that you really need to pair it with fast RAM for best results. Essentially you're saving in one place and need to spend it somewhere else. Still, you're not getting the fastest of Ryzen CPUs when you buy the ones with IGPs. You get okay clocks and 4C/8T. Then again, OP can always get a Ryzen with IGP today, and upgrade to dedicated graphics and a faster Ryzen down the road. I'd only do that if my budget was really tight though. Otherwise you're just spending less today to spend more tomorrow.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 28, 2019)

Is this PC suppose to be used for work? Paid work? Or just "playing" with photoshop?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 28, 2019)

I think igpu is rarely the best choice in terms of budget. A ryzen 2600 is extremely cheap, and you can pair that with a $100 dgpu for unrivalled performance for the price.

EDIT: Actually, 8700 is 310 USD so you can get a 2600 +RX 580 8 GB (or nVidia equivalent if they work better with Adobe suite - I've no idea) for cheaper.


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 28, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Is this PC suppose to be used for work? Paid work? Or just "playing" with photoshop?



A good question! 
I will do a lot of writing, on screen recording (camtasia recording) and hopefully do some payed Photoshop work. So a lot of practical things
So far I'm going with i7 8700 and relying on it's integrated graphics, then once i have the budget I will get a GPU


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 28, 2019)

So gaming will be what % of use scenario?


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 28, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So gaming will be what % of use scenario?



About 3-4 hours gaming a week. I would rather sacrifice gaming for quiet, cool and stable CPU performance than noisy, unstable system wiht bugs. However I am looking for good smooth Photoshop performance and smooth video editing in Camtasia (just HD video to start out with)


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 28, 2019)

I’d just do a midrange CPU of some kind, like the 9400F or 2600 and an RX 570. 3-4 hours a week is enough gaming that the $120 or so on a proper GPU would be worth it. Just get a graphics card that has zero RPM fan at idle, and noise will only be a factor when games are played. I have a Sapphire Pulse 570, and it idles at 0rpm and doesn’t really get loud in games. It will give you a good 1080p experience as well.


----------

